# apple IIe



## nanard36 (9 Janvier 2008)

bonsoir
je possede un apple IIe qui boot bien en interne mais je recherche la disquette du DOS
quelqu'un peut-il me dépanner ou me renseigner
merci d'avance​


----------



## r0m1 (9 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir à toi nanard, 
Pour ton problème , tu peux aller dans la section Classic Mac où on pourra te répondre pour les problèmes concernant ce genre de machines .


----------



## r e m y (10 Janvier 2008)

Je suppose que c'est la disquette DOS en version 5"1/4....

Ca risque d'être coton à retrouver...

J'espérais trouver à minimum une image-disque sur le site de download d'Apple (avec la difficulté ensuite de trouver comment copier sur disquette 5"1/4)

mais il n'y a plus rien concernant les Apple II avant le II GS sur ce site


----------



## nanard36 (10 Janvier 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Je suppose que c'est la disquette DOS en version 5"1/4....
> 
> Ca risque d'être coton à retrouver...
> 
> ...


bonjour Remy
oui, c'est bien la disquette 5p1/4
merci


----------



## r e m y (10 Janvier 2008)

J'ai cherché dans mes archives... je n'ai gardé aucune disquette 5"1/4.

Désolé.


----------



## Lalis (11 Janvier 2008)

Chez mes parents, où l'Apple IIe fonctionne toujours, il doit y avoir ce type de disquette. Je vais leur demander s'ils peuvent la dupliquer.
Je te tiens au courant sur ce fil, nanard, après, tu me contacteras par MP.


Edit : ils ont bien la disquette, et 2 lecteurs (ordi sans DD) et des disquettes vierges, mais ne savent pas comment la dupliquer : si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer la procédure, d'avance merci.


----------



## nanard36 (12 Janvier 2008)

bonjour lalis
deja merci de t'occuper de mon pb
tu peux trouver le guide de l'utilisateur de l'apple IIe sur :
http://www.apple-iigs.info/doc/docii.htm
dans lequel la méthode pour copier une disquette est décrite
merci encore​


----------



## Lalis (12 Janvier 2008)

OK, je fais suivre et je te tiens au courant dès que la disquette est prête. 
On règlera les modalités d'envoi par MP.


----------

